# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Claudia 35

## Belle

Hallo, ik ben net overgeschakeld naar de pil claudia 35. Is het waar dat je er een aantal kilo's van bijkomt? Zijn er nog andere neveneffecten?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Van een hoop pillen kan je wel wat aankomen ja. Soms kan je na een tijd gebruik wat depressieve klachten krijgen, of hoofdpijn/ migraine. Je moet gewoon de bijsluiter even lezen, daar staat het allemaal wel in, als het niet goed gaat, kan je gewoon overstappen op een andere pil.

----------


## Femmeke

Hey, ik gebruik al ongeveer 1,5 jaar Claudia 35 en ben niets aangekomen. Heb ook helemaal geen last van bijwerkingen. Dus jij misschien ook niet?

Groetjes

----------

